# Ceramic holder advice



## RoYAL BoB (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi people recently bought 2 vivariums,and plan on using ceramics to heat the enclosures which are 3x18x18...I've bought 2 ceramic holders but am wondering what's the best way to fit this as the ceramic holder has no where to screw to the top of the viv? So what would you good people recommend doing? Tacking the cable up then once a guard goes over the fitting it will just hang safely! Sorry if this is a dumb question:blush:


----------



## tanithw (May 31, 2014)

You need some form of bracket, my ceramic bulbs came with them but I'm sure you can find something in b and q. If the heating element moved and touched the mesh, it would heat up and can burn the snake. One of my corns loves to wrap himself around bulb guards and tries to rip off wires. Always make it as secure.as.possible.


----------



## Redshift Spec (Jan 25, 2012)

If yours is the same as mine then I've got mine attached with a screw both the holes at the top of the holder with about a 5cm gap between the holder and the wood in the viv. 










You could use a small wire chain through those holes and hang it from a hook on the ceiling of the viv.


----------



## RoYAL BoB (Apr 29, 2014)

Cheers redshift:2thumb:but it's not like yours! It has no where what'so ever to fix it from the ceiling,so the cable needs to be fixed some how.where do you get a screw fix ceramic holder?


----------



## Redshift Spec (Jan 25, 2012)

RoYAL BoB said:


> Cheers redshift:2thumb:but it's not like yours! It has no where what'so ever to fix it from the ceiling,so the cable needs to be fixed some how.where do you get a screw fix ceramic holder?


Thought I was being helpful then :whistling2:


Is it like this? 










If So, I've fitted one of these in a mates viv and just used a staple nail (think thats that their called) to hold it in place.


----------



## Boa Gaz (Jun 6, 2009)

I bought a second hand viv that came with the fitting pictured above. The guy had used a L shaped piece of metal screwed to the roof of the viv, then secured the ceramic fitting to it with a jubilee clip.

Sent From Motorola RAZR i using Tapatalk.


----------



## RoYAL BoB (Apr 29, 2014)

It's very similar to that redshift yes...but there no screw holds to fix it what so ever lol? Maybe a metal hook or something might work well.cheers boa gaz


----------



## Boa Gaz (Jun 6, 2009)

No problem at all.
I can't show you exactly as I don't have the fitting anymore, but put this together to show you how he did it.
Hope it helps.

Sent From Motorola RAZR i using Tapatalk.


----------



## RoYAL BoB (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you:2thumb:


----------

